
Pharo Open Source Smalltalk Release 1.0 - icey
http://pharo-project.org/pharo-download/release-1-0
======
cesare
I've made some projects with Squeak in the past.

This Pharo image seems really clean. And the tutorial is a very nice addition.

My only disappointment with Squeak is that all the multimedia related stuff
was really outdated and the performance was poor.

I've been subscribed to the mailing list for a while and it seemed to me that
very few people were concerned with this. All the development was focused on
developer tools.

There was a guy (couldn't remember his name/website) who was working on really
interesting graphical stuff. He was rewriting the Morphic gui from scratch. I
hope his work will be eventually merged with Pharo. EDIT: found it:
<http://www.jvuletich.org/Morphic3/Index.html>

With strong and updated multimedia capabilities this could become a modern
HyperCard.

~~~
gnaritas
Juan forked is own version of Squeak call Cuis,
<http://www.jvuletich.org/Cuis/Index.html>

------
mark_l_watson
I now only use Smalltalk a few hours a month but I have switched over
completely to using Pharo instead of Squeak or VW (non commercial version).
Pharo really is cleanly laid out and nice to use if you are (like me) a very
much part-time Smalltalker. The Pharo book is very good, BTW.

------
futuremint
I built a seaside app on Squeak last year and ported it to Pharo in October.
So far I've liked Seaside a lot better than Rails, and Pharo a lot better than
Squeak. Pharo is a nice, clean smalltalk with a professional UI useful for the
developer. We've even started selling the app. on a very small scale and have
had great feedback on the flexibility we gained by using a Smalltalk, Seaside,
and an object database

~~~
icey
Would you mind sharing a link to the app? Many of us haven't had a chance to
see many Seaside apps out in the wild. I think DabbleDB and Auctomatic are
Seaside apps, but other than that I can't think of any.

~~~
gnaritas
Go to kayak.com, search for a hotel somewhere, find a rate from Reserve Travel
and visit it; that's a seaside app.

------
stcredzero
I plan on migrating some Fat client apps to Pharo in the next 2 years as
Sessile web apps.

~~~
futuremint
You can actually build fat-client apps with just Pharo too. The only downside
is it doesn't support OS native widgets or windows (its all inside one
window).

~~~
hboon
Hopefully the wxSqueak project is still ongoing.

------
shaunxcode
Has anyone managed to get the whisker/stacked editor/browser working in pharo?

